# Installing Struts



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

I bought KYB AGX's and Eibach Prokits for my B13 Sentra. What tools, saftey issues, and other miscellaneous things are needed? Is there web page that discusses the installation process? Do i need to cut bumpstops? I know that having an alignment done after this is important. However, I might not have time. Is it absolutely necessary to align the car right after installation?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Search.

Yes, alignment is necessary.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i drove mine lowered with prokit for about 5 months and then installed coilovers and ran another year without getting an alignment. drove straight as an arrow still. 

if u mean, can u drive it to work/school for a while (month or so), i say it wouldnt hurt.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Only your tires...


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

You need pliers to remover the brake cable clip, Two 17mm's to remove the strut bolts, 10mm socket for the 3 bolts on the hat, Spring compressor and Air gun to take the top nut off. I would just remove everything and take it to a shop to take the oem springs out. You really ought to get a Service manual if you don't know how to do this stuff. It is your best friend and well worth the $20. You can really hurt yourself with that spring compressor. I have done it plenty with no issues but you really need to be carefull. Oh, and yes you need an alignment. Its crazy to not get one. If you can't afford that then why are you modifing your car to begin with.


----------

